# Frustrating Limited 100% Polyester Shirt Choices For Sublimation



## LAKENORMANSHIRTS (Sep 30, 2007)

I use an Epson R1800 printer for my artainium system which I use to sublimate 100% polyester shirts. I'm pleased with the quality of the final products. However, what frustrates me is the very limited choices of shirts where you can print them on, specifically for women's and girls shirts.

Hanes softlink women's shirts are not tapered enough to fit a lot of women and girls out there. Vapor Apparel does have this fit in their Baby doll line in yellow and green only (I have the same problem with the baby doll whites that is not tapered). Their micro performance line will somehow do, bu it costs too much and the fabric is too thin that it turns some women off. For one reason or another Vapor apparel's other product lines are also not tapered if one is to look for everyday casual wear for women. What other brands are out there that I can use for sublimation? 

I'm seriously thinking of investing in the chromablast system which prints on 100% cotton. I just hope that I make the right decision. I just can not afford a DTG system right now and I probably will not buy one in the foreseeable future. 

Thank you and all the best.

Joel


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

The only problem with chromablast is that there is some residue left outside of the actual graphic/picture. Not very noticieable on whites but very noticeable on color shirts. If you can tri right to the actual needed transfer then you should get a good quality transfer. This is why I got the Roland GX24 cutter. Good luck whatever you decide to do.

Carl


----------



## Onur (Oct 17, 2007)

I know that Forever GmbH from Germany has sublimation transfer papers for printing onto colored cotton textiles. Find out in Forever Digital Transfer Applications Technology


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

There's also Augusta. They have nice stuff.


----------



## LAKENORMANSHIRTS (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you. I have tried Augusta for men, which again are thin, like the Vapor Apparel's Micro Performance line. Where can I buy 100% polyester shirts for women that are not thin like VA's?


----------



## LAKENORMANSHIRTS (Sep 30, 2007)

I think you may have have helped me solve one of the great mysteries of the univers (as far as I'm concerned). Their (Forever Digital Transfer Applications Technology) transfer paper costs way lots more but I might have to bite the bullet and try it out.

Thanks.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Alo has some _very_ nice womens products that print beautifully. They are pricey, but you get what you pay for there. It is a much thicker/opaque spandex fabric with a nice selection of sublimation friendly colors.


----------



## sublimeimprints (Jan 4, 2008)

I have bought some women's shirts at avidink.com. They are not 100% polyester, but they are a sublimation company and I think they are 65% poly. They have some popular longer styles, cap sleeves, burnouts etc.

Gwen 
Sublime Imprints


----------

